
Chinese city offers US$1,500 reward to help snare foreign religious leaders - onetimemanytime
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3003825/chinese-city-offers-us1500-reward-help-snare-foreign-religious
======
basicplus2
Sinicize

verb (used with object), Sin·i·cized, Sin·i·ciz·ing. to make Chinese in
character or bring under Chinese influence.

